# Sailing friend



## dlanor36 (2 mo ago)

I'd like a woman sailing friend for day sailing in Oxnard. Channel.Islands. can sleep on board if we plan a longer trip Catalina or islands
Boat is a 28ft Columbia with new sails and in great shape. She is in Pennisular moorings so easy access. 
Thanks.
Ron.


----------

